# How can I organise my Visa Properly?



## greggbaino (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi, 

I was wondering if you could help me or direct me in which way to go about things. 

I currently have £200,000 in cash following a house sale through inheritance from my wife's late mother and father. And £30,000 equity in one house and £20,000 equity in another house. 

I am wanting to move to South Africa with my wife. I have family in Johannesburg (My uncle, auntie and two cousins). 

I know I am not eligible for a relatives visa as my uncle isn't a direct family member. 

My wife and I are looking to invest our money into starting a business in the area. My question is do you think this is enough for us to be able to be eligible for a business visa for 2 years into the country? If so- how is best to go about this? we have not 100% made up our minds on exactly what business yet. 

I can provide bank statements for the £200k and I can get estate agent figures for the value of our houses for the authorities. 

Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 

Kind Regards 

Gregg


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The houses won't count towards an investment/business visa, but the £200K would. That said, it is R5m for a business visa and you can apply for a waiver to reduce this if you qualify or provide good cause.


----------



## greggbaino (Jun 27, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> The houses won't count towards an investment/business visa, but the £200K would. That said, it is R5m for a business visa and you can apply for a waiver to reduce this if you qualify or provide good cause.


Hi,

Thanks for your help. Can I provide good cause by having the business as part of the tourism industry as outlined? i.e A bar or restaurant.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

greggbaino said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your help. Can I provide good cause by having the business as part of the tourism industry as outlined? i.e A bar or restaurant.


Yes.


----------

